# it gets under my skin



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

something that made me mad the other day was something that probably gets on some of your nevers as well. I was watching jeff foiles and his brain dead crew blow mallards in two or three pieces and laugh like chris rock was on comedy central. This is why us hunters get a bad name. Aslo it make the antihunter strong when these type of videos are out there. Sure we hunt for fun but also we must respect and care for(eat) our game. There is more and more of this bull$$$$ on video every year. I bring this up because spring goose is getting closer and closer and with that most likely the first wanton waste in the paper. I hope not but most likely true. In closing please respect your game people

And u won't find a migrators call in my mouth


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

I must say that I agree with you bluebill25. I have heard that jeff is a real nice guy and knows a lot about hunting but it is very important to respect the game. We as hunters are always being watched and by non-hunters and and anti-hunters, so we need to set a good example...last thing we want is the non hunters to move to the anti hunter side. Especially on Jeffs part he need to take a look at his ethics since he is in the spot light.


----------



## outside (Feb 12, 2007)

Those that care don't need to be reminded and those that don't won't listen anyway.


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

good point


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

And he likes to "float" a 4th shell in his SBE when Honker hunting(in his video). He is not too ethical it seems. And he tore into another caller's instructional tape the other day on his website. Some people... :roll:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

This topic had already been beaten to death and no matter how much you hate him doing it, he'll never stop.

I don't however understand by what you mean "respecting" the game. If you respected them you'd shoot them with a camera, not a gun. You're killing the bird no matter what.

Now its another story if they're actually trying to blow them up, but who knows if they are or not? maybe they're just good shots, maybe they laugh because it something they didnt expect to happen and were caught by surprise.......i don't know :huh:

Im not one to really judge so ill let everyone have their own opinions and respect them at that matter


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I've been beating this dead horse for some time now. But I'll keep doing it, cuz it's still true. Waterfowling is going through a transformation and has been for a few years now. It's sadly creeping ever closer to what could be easily termed a blood sport. This new swing of "kill em all, shoot em all, make em all die. Blood guts and gore" is kind of a disturbing trend. But I won't deny that I see it more and more every year.

The hard thing is, how do you tell someone to stop being blood thirsty but still go out and have a good time hunting? How do you police the emotion that someone has towards it?

It comes from a lot of sources. Hunters as a whole are typically going to be a pretty proud group of people, it's a trait that seem to accompany the love for the hunt. And any proud person likes to compete, and ultimately I think that's where a lot of these skewed perspectives root from. The fact we all want to be the best at what we do. Now with the internet at our disposal we have a very powerful new way to flaunt and compare our success or failure. While everyone usually looks at each others pictures and offers a few kind words, at the same time I think many people take a mental note of what they saw on the boards. Then when they get to the field they start thinking, "I saw how many he got, and I know I'm as good of a hunter as him, if not better, now I've gotta grind it out too, or he wins."

Mentioning Foiles brings up an interesting point too. Those videos (all videos, not just Foiles) are probably more powerful in silently altering a guys ideas towards hunting than discussion boards. You see a video where they blast a 8 man limit of honks and just like that they gain god status. You now have a bar set in your head. You don't want to be less of a man than them, so now you've obligated yourself to try and match what you saw.

Just ask yourself this, if you didn't hear about and constantly see proof of people shooting limits all the time on movies and the internet, would you be as disappointed when you and your crew have a below average day?

I'll stop there, and I know this doesn't apply to everyone, but it's something to think about.


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

very well said. i put up with fellow hunters all year thnking they have to shoot a limit or it was a crappy day just so they can brag to there buddys. to me its about time with my kids and dog, shooting some birds(not blowing them up) is a bonus.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

That's a very good point, all that you see on the videos, is the team of hunters and their good days. If anyone has watched the Zink 24/7 "gone for the season" video u'll know what i'm talking about. Fred Zink was suppose to be in Canada for 1 month, but they were behind in shipping some things in the shop, and were delayed by one week. They now only had 3 weeks in Canada, and everything up there was starting to freeze. He said it will either be a good hunt, or a bad one. Turns out they found a huge mass of ducks up there. And they made a video over a pond where they shot a bunch of them. I think that was the only hunt they filmed when they went up there, there might have been one more, but still, 2 hunts filmed, in 3 weeks? you know that those guys must have had a bunch of bad days too, but they could only gather 2 hunts that were worth filming.

I don't know about you guys, but i get bored watching some of these new waterfowl videos. Because all they consist of are birds coming in, and getting shot, over and over and over again. (especially foils videos), now maybe a lot of u guys will disagree, but when i buy a video, i'm hoping to see a lot of: setting up decoys,
unloading the trailer, them explaining what they're going to do, what the weather is like, and just some funny things that they don't nomally show, like getting stuck, maybe i little cussing, and maybe they should show a few of their bad hunts, or some misses! that is FUNNY in my book, and thats what keeps me watching. Granted, a lot of video's have these type of segments in them, and some are very good vids, but the majority of them nowadays are just boring. They do achieve their "God" status and everyone thinks that they're in-human. Of course they need to show birds getting shot, (after all it is a hunting video), but they could at least try to split it up a little bit, and show some of their weak sides. after all it IS hunting, and not killing.


----------



## B.D.B. (Jan 9, 2008)

deathrow,
You should buy some Fowl Pursuit videos. Shawn Stahl does a good job of outlining what kind of decoys are used, the weather, how many hunters and the location of where they are hunting. He also gives a lot of good tips, and shows some not so perfect hunts.

Truly some very good videos.


----------



## goosegrinder87 (Feb 1, 2008)

B.D.B. said:


> deathrow,
> You should buy some Fowl Pursuit videos. Shawn Stahl does a good job of outlining what kind of decoys are used, the weather, how many hunters and the location of where they are hunting. He also gives a lot of good tips, and shows some not so perfect hunts.
> 
> Truly some very good videos.


 agreed i really like his videos alot


----------



## 95huskers (Oct 11, 2006)

Jeff Foiles needs a lesson in making an ethical video. His videos are horrible.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I can see feeling bad about shooting a lot of ducks (especially hens), because of the state of the population. But geese, that is a different story. 8)


----------



## iowa2020 (Feb 25, 2005)

the whole "TEAM" whackem or grind em or bust em thing is gettin old also. there is so much competitive b.s. out there right now to be the killin'est bunch around,and all for what? get a little break on the price of your gear? get a free vest with your favorite logo to impress the guys at the motel? someone on here mentioned a"disturbing trend" in waterfowling and i agree,there is a new breed of waterfowler out there and they are multiplying rapidly! a lot of them don't want anything to do with the animal after the hunt or they get their leg band! it seems to be more about the numbers rather than the hunt.

everyone should take a look at themselves and ask why it is that you are out there! is it the glory? comradery? or whatever? and above all have some fun and don't make it a JOB!

those who can, don't need to advertise. quit trying so hard uke:


----------



## B20XD (Aug 30, 2007)

My opinion is that I would rather see ducks and geese get hammered, feathers flying everywhere, then watching them get shot and sail off about 400 yards and be unrecovered. Anything that puts them on the ground in the decoys is a good shot in my book anyday. You may not agree with these videos showing that kind of thing, but when you consider that most of what they shoot at they take home with them, and dont cripple ducks and geese over and over should actually be good for the sport. If your to scared to see blood you shouldnt be in the waterfowl sport!! This is why they make limits during the season. As long as you dont go over the limit it really makes no difference how you shoot them. I mean what are you suppose to do let em get out to 50 yards before you start shooting so theres no visible evidence of blood pouring out or lost feathers. You will cripple way more ducks doing so leaving them unrecovered which is a disgrace in my book. So what Im saying, THE CLOSER THEY ARE THE BETTER!!!


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I am sure we all hoot and holler when we make a good shot but, I leave that part of myself in the field. Hopefully his antics will be HIS downfall, not ours.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

If anybody wants to watch a good video, pick up a copy of Sean Mann's Autumn's Harvest. A total of three hunts, but he walks you through the setup on each one, and the footage is amazing. The hat cam is in play. One of my all time favorites.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

b20xd so your saying its better to throw them in the garbage than let the coyotes get it. THose bird they are blowing up your wont eat them. I hate looseing a bird. IT the worst but over the years a a great dog can change that. I know them guys are sailing bird and not getting them either they cant show that on the movie. Blood is cool and what not but they is so many people that see this stuff and just want to kill them and be like them they are sopose to be the roll models.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

bx that is some of the dumbest $$$$ I have ever heard. Of course u want ever bird in kill range but aslo if there to close let them get out a little. Jeff shot hens birds that r dead on the way down he puts two even three extra it is terrible and should not b on tape.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I believe what he was trying to say is it's better to kill them and wreck some of the meat then injury it and make it deal with that handicap or slowly die. Simmer down.


----------



## Kaplan (Jan 3, 2006)

What's missing from this conversation is the underlying reason for producing hunting videos. They are produced as marketing tools to get hunters to purchase the products used in the videos associated with Foiles, Stahl, Powers, Avery, Higdon or any other person or corporation selling a line of waterfowling-related product. They are, in effect, advertisements that appeal so much to hunters that they purchase them. In a sense, purchasing one of these waterfowling videos is like purchasing a video from GMC to watch its line of pick-up trucks in action. These videos are very clever niche marketing tools that associate hunting success with a product.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Another clever marketing ploy I really don't get is the whole "Pro-Staff" thing. I know some guys on pro staff's who have to donate their time to go sit at shows and talk up products for absolutely nothing. They do their best to promote and stick up for "their company's" products on every site out there. They even takes their clothes into an embroidery shop to get their name, the company logo, and pro-staff embroidered on their hat and vest at their cost. It seems like everybody wants to be a somebody in the waterfowling world or at least claim that they are with some brands pro staff. I saw this fall on another site where the head cheese was imploring his legion of faithful followers to visit other sites where his name was being tarnished and to go fight for him. Why does'nt he man up and go face the music? Okay, enough from me. It is definitely the off season boys!!!! C'mon Snows!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Are you saying you want Nodak to come out with a "Nodak No Staff"?

I can see the shirts now...... 8) :beer:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> Are you saying you want Nodak to come out with a "Nodak No Staff"?
> 
> I can see the shirts now...... 8) :beer:


I LOVE IT!!!!!!! That's gotta be on the new sweatshirt!!!!!!!
:rollin:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That would be an awesome idea Mr. Hustad.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> Are you saying you want Nodak to come out with a "Nodak No Staff"?
> 
> I can see the shirts now...... 8) :beer:


Can I get that in white??? 8)


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I'll take one in slate and one in camo. haha.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I think it's the many waterfowl hunting opportunities that has more under-educated hunters coming into the game. Now we have high bag limits, long seasons, sept seasons, spring seasons, etc. It's the gift and the curse, so to speak. When I first went duck hunting MN had a 3 bird, 30 day season! I can't even image going back to only being able to hunt ducks in MN for 30 days.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

PJ said:


> I think it's the many waterfowl hunting opportunities that has more under-educated hunters coming into the game. Now we have high bag limits, long seasons, sept seasons, spring seasons, etc. It's the gift and the curse, so to speak. When I first went duck hunting MN had a 3 bird, 30 day season! I can't even image going back to only being able to hunt ducks in MN for 30 days.


DING DING DING!!! :withstupid:

How many of you guys remember the snow goose limit being SEVEN??? I do, and I'm not that old!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

SIGHHHHHHHH The days of Curt Gowdy and the American Sportsman are long gone. THOSE were hunting shows with class.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I think some of you guys are a little too uptight. I like it when the bird I'm shooting at gets crushed. Why? because that means I decoyed it well and made a good shot on it, its a hell of a feeling. I giggle like a little b1tch when a huge flock of mallards is tornadoing down on me, or if some cacklers or snows start barrel rolling. Thats what its all about. I'll also get excited about making a hell of a kill shot.

Watching a dvd with dudes in a shop tuning calls is BORING. I also dont buy HUNTING dvds for little dog training tidbits, I already have dvds for that. Gone for the season has some great footage in it but it has also put me to sleep in between the good footage. I dont get all that excited about watching the z unit walk around doing boring things in day to day life.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

T Shot said:


> How many of you guys remember the snow goose limit being SEVEN??? I do, and I'm not that old!


7? How about 5 a day. 8)


----------

